# Stay on 6.0?



## sting23ray (Dec 31, 2011)

Guys... I just got a Kindle fire that's running 6.0_user_1021920 software. I want to root and install a new 4.0 ROM on it. I have read thru the topics here but am kinda confused where to begin at. Can some kind should please guide me on what to do next?

Do I have to update the firmware to the latest one made avialble by Amazon before rooting?
Do I root 6.0_user_1021920 and go from there?


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

There is no harm in having the latest update. I go back and forth between roms and 603 quite often.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

